# Oculus Rift Linsen reinigen



## Andi2008 (30. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich hab mir die Rift geholt und frage mich jetzt,
wie man die Linsen richtig reinigt.

Mit dem beigelegten Tuch kriege ich die
"Fettflecken" von den Augenlidern nicht weg.
Laut Anleitung darf man keine flüssigen Reiniger verwenden.

Ich hab aber das hier gefunden:
snakebyte | cleaning:kit vr

Wie macht ihr die Linsen sauber?

Gruß

Andi


----------



## N8Mensch2 (30. Juli 2017)

Hi, 
benutze günstige Einweg-Brillenputztücher. Sind immer schön sauber und feucht. Ggf. größere Staubkörner vorher wegpusten / mit Pinsel entfernen.
Gruß


----------



## Aveonik (31. Juli 2017)

Hey,

ebenfalls wie N8, einfach so einzeln eingepackte brillenputztücher.
und ich verwend die Brille nur wenn ich das Zimmer unter 26° bekomme XD heißt momentan ist sie leider mehr am liegen ^^


----------

